# AppleCare AirPods Pro : oui, non, quand ?



## iLeaf (14 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à vous,

Il est sur internet parfois recommandé de prendre l'AppleCare pour les AirPods Pro.

Concrètement, j'ai acheté les AirPods Pro sur Amazon lors de la promotion récente (251€), je devrais les recevoir dans la semaine ; je n 'ai pas pris l'AppleCare dédié au moment de l'achat ; j'ai bien compris qu'on pouvait souscrire à un AppleCare pendant 60 jours après l'achat. *J'imaginais ainsi prendre le contrat au jour 58 ou 59 de l'achat sur Amazon. Une bonne idée ?*

Pour 39€, est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?
Je ne suis pas forcément intéressé par les forfaits de remplacement en cas de dégâts (quoique c'est appréciable le cas échéant bien sûr).
Ce qui m'intéresse c'est éventuellement le remplacement des AirPods en cas de chute de la batterie.

*Alors que la garantie limitée d'Apple "ne couvre pas l'usure normale", il est écrit sur l'information de l'AppleCare que celui-ci, pendant 2 ans donc, "couvre les batteries conservant moins de 80 % de leur capacité d’origine" : concrètement, est-ce que cela signifie qu'un peu avant les 2 ans de mes AirPods Pro (plus exactement un peu avant les 2 ans de la fin du contrat AppleCare dédié), si les AirPods ont une capacité de batterie inférieure à 80%, je peux faire marcher l'assurance "remplacement batterie" (qui revient à un remplacement par des AirPods neufs) ?* Ai-je bien compris ?

*De façon un peu intuitive, je me dis que les écouteurs auront nécessairement une capacité inférieure à 80% avant leurs 2 ans.
Le cas échéant, comment savoir précisément à quelle capacité de batterie sont situés les écouteurs ?*

Je pense que ce sujet pourrait en intéresser plus d'un, que j'aie tort ou raison.

Quels sont vos avis sur la question ? Avez-vous souscrit un contrat AppleCare pour vos AirPods Pro ?

Cordialement

iLeaf


----------

